# paper wasp nest mount



## the engineer (Oct 3, 2006)

has anyone made one? if so, can you post pics? i'm trying to get some ideas much better looking than the one in my head. i found an abandoned one today, and i'm gonna mount it somehow. i've prayed for years to find one, and today God blessed me.


----------



## hossophie (Aug 3, 2007)

I didn't really mount it per se but it seemed to fit really well


----------



## Bellows1 (Oct 19, 2003)

Make sure it is empty before bringing it inside.


----------



## ROB TAYLOR (Nov 23, 2003)

I've seen a few mounted to a plaque, much like you'd use for a set of antlers but sized to match the size of the nest aesthetically. They usually cut a section of the branch that the nest was attached to, again long enough to put it where you want it in relation to the plaque, and then mount the cut end of the branch into the plaque.
-Rob


----------



## op27 (Jan 12, 2008)

Here is mine. Sprayed it with polyeurithan.


----------



## op27 (Jan 12, 2008)

On a side note, I found 3 this year. This one didn't have any bee's in it, but the last one I found did. My wife started shaking them out, and I had to ask, what are you doing. She told me getting the dead bee's out. I then explained they weren't dead, and she freaked out. Hehe


----------



## the engineer (Oct 3, 2006)

thank you for the pics and ideas. do i HAVE to spray it with polyurethane or something similar? will it continue to break down even being inside?

op, my wife is terrified of me putting it in the house for fear of there being a wasp still in it. she got stung really bad by yellowjackets when she was young.


----------



## therron258 (Oct 17, 2007)

i thouht those were hornets nests?


----------



## Shoottothrill (Apr 27, 2007)

therron258 said:


> i thouht those were hornets nests?


X2 I think those are hornets nests....wasps have a totally different shape and aren't usually found in trees...


----------



## outback hunter (Jan 16, 2005)

hate to tell you those are hornet nests hornets go to ground in the winter we allway wait till it gets in the teens to get the nest then put them in a trash bag and seal it up very tight bring it in where its warm you will know after about 8 hour if there are any hornets left in it as far as spraying them I have sprayed them with polyurethane but I like to leave them just the way that they came out of the woods they look a hole lot nicer to me


----------



## op27 (Jan 12, 2008)

Yep, they are hornets, and mean ones to boot. I really don't think it matters, He just wanted some idea's on nests. I will try and get some pic's of my brother in laws, he used it when he got his bear mounted. Outback hunter is right, make sure you seal them up tight at first. As long as it's cold, you should have no problems, just don't stick the nest inside the truck, with the heater on. :wink: hehehe

My 3 year old looks at that nest everyday, and asks if there is anything in it. She just doesn't like bee's.


You don't have to spray yours, I have seen them boths ways. 

.


----------



## the engineer (Oct 3, 2006)

when i got it friday, it was in the 80's, and i shook the heck of the tree. nothing came out, so i figured i was good. i sprayed it with a clear satin sealer today and hope to mount it soon.

are the hornets the red ones or the black ones? i got stung several years ago by 3 black ones in the forearm, and the pain was so intense, i got sick to my stomach. the holes they left in my arm were so big, they bled.


----------



## Shoottothrill (Apr 27, 2007)

Around my house in Ohio they look like this:










But there is a bald faced hornet also and i believe they are black and white....


----------



## Aparsley88 (Jan 15, 2009)

*hornets*

those nests are made by what we call paper hornets down here. but they are the black and white ones.


----------



## turkeytom (May 8, 2003)

the engineer said:


> thank you for the pics and ideas. do i HAVE to spray it with polyurethane or something similar? will it continue to break down even being inside?
> 
> op, my wife is terrified of me putting it in the house for fear of there being a wasp still in it. she got stung really bad by yellowjackets when she was young.


If you are worried about any in the nest,just spray some flying bug spray in the entry hole.There might be more than one hole,so look the nest over for other holes.After you put the spray in it,wad up a piece of paper and plug the hole with it.Leave the paper in the hole over night,just to be sure.


----------



## cjjeepman (Oct 28, 2011)

a couple days ago while working ,I looked at the house next door and to my disbelief was a huge hornets nest hanging from her tree in the front yard .she then walked out of her house .I asked her if she knew it was there and she had no idea what it was .I then asked her if she would like me to cut it down ,she was more than happy .....NO HORNETS home so good for me ,but we have had several months of freezing temps,I have been looking for one for several years and seems they were all ragged out or 30 ft in a tree so I lucked out ,And decided to mount in my house next to my Buck now on to my mounting idea ,the nest has several nice limbs running threw it and when I cut it down i left extra so i could have options ,Im going to the woods tomorrow to cut a small standing dead tree approx 5 inches round ,im going to mount it in the corner then simply drill a hole in it at the proper height ,and glue my limb in the hole and whalla,ill try to post some pics when I get it done .


----------



## AZBowhunt (Nov 4, 2007)

Googling both terms, I only found reference to a paper wasp. No paper hornet. FWIW.


----------



## RTILLER (May 4, 2009)

AZBowhunt said:


> Googling both terms, I only found reference to a paper wasp. No paper hornet. FWIW.


Google hornet's nest, and wasp nest, and it'll show the difference. A wasp can sting you several times, a bee only once, they leave their stinger in you and die later.


----------



## scrub-buster (Apr 22, 2009)

I found a huge hornets nest at work this winter. A few survivors came out when I brought into my office. It's hanging in the garage now.


----------

